# Greyscale Cube



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 11, 2008)

Anyone got one of these? I bought the stickers from Cubesmith. It's pretty nice to solve. Some of the gradients are so close it's actually quite ridiculous. Lots of fun though 





























Two different colours:


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 11, 2008)

Rubik's Icon?
I also have a grayscale keychain cube.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 11, 2008)

This one isn't an Icon. This is a store bought cube with greyscale stickers


----------



## shelley (May 11, 2008)

My brother got me a Rubik's Icon cube for Christmas last year. It's pretty much like that, only yours doesn't appear to have a silver face. I've played with it enough that the stickers have started wearing off though; luckily I found that Cubesmith sells stickers in several shades of gray.


----------



## Stefan (May 11, 2008)

If you want to show off your cubes, please just do that. No need to always add a useless question.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 11, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> If you want to show off your cubes, please just do that. No need to always add a useless question.


Well, if i wanted to show off my cube that's exactly what i would have done. Searching the forum for "greyscale" gave me no results, so i thought it would be nice to discuss it.

No need to be such a chop


----------



## SkateTracker (May 11, 2008)

Yeah, well, I have the Rubik's Icon, which is the same thing, but with a silver side. It's a pretty crappy cube though so I don't use it much.


----------



## TimMc (May 12, 2008)

My Rubik's Icon is perhaps the best store bought cube I've had straight out of the box, with no working in or preparation. Too bad you can't use it in competitions 

Tim.


----------

